# Officer Down: Officer Robert "Bobby" Kozminski - [Grand Rapids, Michigan]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/09/2007
*Mich. officer killed during domestic*

*Officer Down: Officer Robert "Bobby" Kozminski* - [Grand Rapids, Michigan]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 29

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Officer Kozminski had served with the Grand Rapids Police Department for seven years. He is survived by a three-year-old daughter, parents, and six siblings.

*Incident Details:* Officer Kozminski was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance at a home on Emerald Avenue NE at approximately 0140 hours.

Officer Kozminski responded to a call of a man with a gun threatening to shoot others at the location. He was shot, when shortly after arriving at the location, he went to the rear of the residence to establish a perimeter.

Unknown to the officer, the suspect was lying in wait in the garage, at the rear of the residence. From that location, the suspect ambushed Officer Kozminski, shooting him in the head with a shotgun round, through the glass of the closed garage door.

Another officer fired one shot, but did not hit the suspect. Other officers were able to reach Officer Kozminski and carried him to a police cruiser. He was taken to Spectrum Health Butterworth Hospital where he died from his wounds.

The suspect was taken into custody and charged with murder.

*End of Watch:* Sunday, July 8, 2007


----------

